# سر ال 40 يوم فى العقيدة المسيحية



## ميرنا (25 نوفمبر 2011)

نؤمن كمسيحيين بقوة بتدخل الرب معلناً عن مجده بعد 40 يوم سواء بعد أحداث  مؤلمة أو ضيقات عظيمة لشعبه، فما هو سر الرقم 40 أو ما هو سر الأربعين يوما  كتابياً أو سرها فى العقيدة المسيحية؟

 السؤال الذى يشغل عقول الكثير من شعب الله، وخصوصا شعب مصر فى تلك الظروف  التى تمر بها بلدنا الغالية مصر، ونجيب من خلال كتابنا المقدس عن أهمية  الأربعين يوم بداية من سفر التكوين والذى ذكر فيه للمرة الأولى أهمية  الأربعين يوم أو إشارتها الأولى.

 ولكن قبل أن نذكر أهم الآيات التى ذكرت الأربعين يوما دعنا نقرأ ما كتبه القس أنطونيوس فكرى عن الرقم 40

 يقول: هو رقم هام يتكرر كثيراً ويشير لفترة اختبار أو تجربة أو عقاب  كتأديب، وليس عقاب كدينونة مثل رقم 9. هو يشير لتأديب أبناء العهد، أما 9  فهو يشير لدينونة الأعداء المقاومين لله. ويشير لفترة عمرنا على الأرض حيث  يؤدبنا الله بنعمته.

 ونبدأ ب أول آيات الأربعين يوماً حيث جاء فى  تك 4,5:7 "لأَنِّي بَعْدَ سَبْعَةِ أَيَّامٍ أَيْضًا أُمْطِرُ عَلَى  الأَرْضِ أَرْبَعِينَ يَوْمًا وَأَرْبَعِينَ لَيْلَةً. وَأَمْحُو عَنْ  وَجْهِ الأَرْضِ كُلَّ قَائِمٍ عَمِلْتُهُ». 5فَفَعَلَ نُوحٌ حَسَبَ كُلِّ  مَا أَمَرَهُ بِهِ الرَّبُّ."

 وحتى لا نطيل عليكم بسرد العديد من الآيات نذكر ما يلى:
 الطوفان استمر 40 يوماً. 
 والشعب في البرية 40 سنة. 
 أصوام موسى وإيليا والمسيح كانت 40 يوماً. 
 تلقى موسى لوحى الشريعة بعد أربعين يوماً.
 وإنذار أهل نينوى كان بأن الخراب سيقع بعد 40 يوماً إن لم يتوبوا. 
 اربعين يوما يجرب المسيح من ابليس.

 إذاً هو رقم يشير لفترة اختبار يعقبها بركات لمن يقبل التأديب أو عقاب ودينونة لمن يرفض.

 وأخيراً ندعوك القارىء العزيز للمواظبة على قراءة كلمة الله من خلال  الكتاب المقدس، فسوف تجد الكثير من الإجابات على ما يجول بخاطرك، وبصفة  خاصة فى هذة الضيقات التى نمر بها خلال هذة الفترة العصيبة فى تاريخ مصر ..  2011م


----------



## Samir poet (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*



*​


----------



## ميرنا (25 نوفمبر 2011)

؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------

